
Show HN: Chrome extension which searches FTP servers for direct download links - PaliwalSparsh
https://github.com/NIT-dgp/chrome-search-extension
======
PaliwalSparsh
This small project was made back in my 2nd year (weekend project stopped
working on it), but now is maintained as a part of my college opensource
organisation. So I thought it would be great to get it up and running. This is
the chrome web store link for the project -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fearch](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fearch)
Though the code base is very small, the extension is very useful.

